
Reuben Hersh Has Died - ColinWright
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reuben_Hersh
======
ColinWright
Mathematician and author of popular maths books, Hersh's writings have
influenced me significantly, and I regret never having had the chance to meet
him.

